
Making the Web More Accessible Using Machine Learning - leighbryant
https://medium.com/myplanet-musings/making-the-web-more-accessible-using-machine-learning-8a32eaafdb3a
======
darekkay
I always highly welcome accessibility topics. The conclusion sums up the
problem quite well:

"The ideas and solutions we’ve discussed are never going to replace the need
for real humans to write standards for accessibility, to do manual testing,
and to educate developers and content editors on how to create accessible and
semantic code"

ML could improve the (quite poor) automated a11y testing rate, but never get
to the 100% imo. The biggest problem to solve accessibility with ML is the
subjectivity of some topics. For example, it's quite subjective whether some
content is _understandable_ to the user or not.

